# Storm force SG7 build.



## pondman (Aug 10, 2014)

Mental storms over here havestranded me in my workshop 
And so starts another.







Bookmatched Walnut top.






Mixed Sapele back with Purple Heart stripe.
















Don't want the terrible SG surface jack so angle side jack it is.






Forgot to mention the Meranti in the middle of the wood sandwich.






I don't like set necks so I've left a big lump on the pocket area untill I work out what I'm going to do and what scale.
This is going to be a triple humbucker btw.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't much care for SGs...

...but knowing your previous work, I'll probably think this thing is tits by the time it's done


----------



## neun Arme (Aug 11, 2014)

SG 7, my dream guitar at the moment. What about the bridge, hardtail or trem?


----------



## pondman (Aug 11, 2014)

neun Arme said:


> SG 7, my dream guitar at the moment. What about the bridge, hardtail or trem?



I thought about a Floyd but not sure yet


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 11, 2014)

pondman said:


> I thought about a Floyd but not sure yet



Do it!!!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 11, 2014)

pondman said:


> I thought about a Floyd but not sure yet



Heresy! 

Seriously, between you and jwade, I *need* an SG7 now


----------



## craigny (Aug 11, 2014)

really looking forward to seeing this one finished.


----------



## ev_o (Aug 11, 2014)

Floyd would look killer on this


----------



## Renkenstein (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Pondman! How do you drill those jacks at an angle like that? I gave it a shot with a forstner, but the angle of the pilot hole wouldn't let it grab unless I chiseled a flat plane perpendicular to the hole. You've got a perfect ellipse, so you're doing something right. Care to share your secret?

Here's my botched attempt that I'm in the process of cleaning up:
JACKHOLE!!!


----------



## Prophetable (Aug 11, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> Hey Pondman! How do you drill those jacks at an angle like that?





Haha.


----------



## neun Arme (Aug 12, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> Do it!!!


Yeah, do it!!


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree! Stick a Floyd In that thing. 

Yet another good looking build coming out of the pond. Lovely figure on the top and the lightwood sandwich looks great from the side!!!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Aug 12, 2014)

Which kind of saw do you use for the bodies? They look so well cut


----------



## immortalx (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks sweet man  Awesome idea with the purpleheart stripe!
How the h3ll can you keep up with so many projects is beyond me


----------



## JuliusJahn (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Which kind of saw do you use for the bodies? They look so well cut



Bandsawn, then routed to size with template bit and a template?


----------



## pondman (Aug 13, 2014)

v


----------



## pondman (Aug 13, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Which kind of saw do you use for the bodies? They look so well cut



Old Electra Bekum bandsaw then shaped with a belt sander.


----------



## pondman (Aug 13, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> Hey Pondman! How do you drill those jacks at an angle like that? I gave it a shot with a forstner, but the angle of the pilot hole wouldn't let it grab unless I chiseled a flat plane perpendicular to the hole. You've got a perfect ellipse, so you're doing something right. Care to share your secret?
> 
> Here's my botched attempt that I'm in the process of cleaning up:
> JACKHOLE!!!



You'd be surprised how I do mine. I use one of these.






In a cordless drill by hand.


----------



## Deegatron (Aug 13, 2014)

pondman said:


> You'd be surprised how I do mine. I use one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You sir have nerves of steel.... and balls-o-pleanty.
I generally spend at least 1/2 hour setting up my drill press for this process... and i've still botched it once or twice...


----------



## immortalx (Aug 13, 2014)

I use the same bit as pondman for jack holes and it works very well without overheating like forstners do. The problem is when this bit exits the hole, it tends to take a good chunk of wood with it, so it's good to clamp a scrap piece inside the cavity to minimize split!


----------



## asher (Aug 13, 2014)

pondman said:


> You'd be surprised how I do mine. I use one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
#manmode


----------



## Zai (Aug 26, 2014)

Pondman I'm waiting to see this beaut


----------



## mathloss (Aug 26, 2014)

I vote for the Floyd.Original and always usefull!!!
wonderful woods


----------



## pondman (Aug 27, 2014)

Zai said:


> Pondman I'm waiting to see this beaut



Not had much time for anything recently and I've badly injured my neck and arm 
This is a little bit I did with literally one arm tonight.






Waterfall Bubinga and Walnut neck.






I had to keep the old fella with me tonight, he'd just had another epileptic fit...that's why he looks wild eyed  He loves being in the workshop with me anyways.






This is the fingerboard. Its a crazy piece of Cocobolo with some great colors.






On she goes.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 27, 2014)

Ouch! Hope your recovery is quick and (relatively) painless!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 27, 2014)

pondman said:


> Not had much time for anything recently and I've badly injured my neck and arm



Damn dude, hope it's nothing serious (i.e. permanent)

I must say though, even your one-armed progress is pretty awesome


----------



## immortalx (Aug 27, 2014)

Get well soon man!


----------



## pondman (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments  I've had an on-going neck injury for a while now and it keeps getting worse due to the heavy donkey work I do for a living.


----------



## pondman (Aug 28, 2014)

Another small update from tonight.


















Gibson open book just didn't do it for me with 7 strings so I decided on this.


----------



## jwade (Aug 28, 2014)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 28, 2014)

pondman said:


> Thanks for the comments  I've had an on-going neck injury for a while now and it keeps getting worse due to the heavy donkey work I do for a living.



What did I tell you? Best leave those donkeys alone!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 28, 2014)

I read that as S7G and thought "but why?!"


----------



## metaldoggie (Aug 28, 2014)

Love the curves, inspired by the pain cream lettering!


----------



## pondman (Aug 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> What did I tell you? Best leave those donkeys alone!



I know. but when I see those big eyes and ears ...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Aug 28, 2014)

Excellent headstock shape


----------



## pondman (Aug 30, 2014)

Another tit bit. I got some super strong painkillers from my doc but they make me feel a little wacky after a while...I had some strange thoughts in the workshop tonight  I also realized I'd f*cked up a fret slot ,so that'l have to come out and re cut somehow 










17" radius on 25.5 scale.










Loving this Nicaraguan Cocobolo, its got a lot of purple running through it.





Put a bit of premature snake oil on the headstock to see how it looks.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking good! I just scored a finish-stripped DeArmond S67 on eBay as a first guitar project - I might have to think about the plausibility of copying your headstock design. =)


----------



## immortalx (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking fantastic! Especially that headstock shape was a very good decision


----------



## pondman (Aug 31, 2014)

In the rough right now. Just cant make the hours


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 31, 2014)

That body is looking super nice!


----------



## pondman (Sep 4, 2014)

Bridge has landed.


----------



## pondman (Sep 19, 2014)

A bit more shaping and then I splodge'd some D oil on to see what the the Walnut top was like.
Need to rout the spring cav on the back and shape de neck and then its about done.


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2014)

Dayum.


----------



## Vicious7 (Sep 19, 2014)

A trem 7-string SG should be something mass produced for sure, awesome idea! t
The figuring on that walnut top and the cocobolo fretboard just looks like the most delicious chocolate candy ever.


----------



## skeels (Sep 19, 2014)

I splooged a little D oil myself looking at these pictures. ....

Hope the vertebraes are on the mend!







also I might have to steal this headstock idea for a six string build man....


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 19, 2014)

It's settled....walnut top for my next build. Thanks, Pondman.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Sep 19, 2014)

That top has the perfect amount of subtle flame to it....How does the pondman route his neck pockets? With so many builds with different # of strings he must have some trick up his sleeve.


----------



## pondman (Sep 20, 2014)

skeels said:


> I splooged a little D oil myself looking at these pictures. ....
> 
> Hope the vertebraes are on the mend!
> 
> ...



Dirty boy



Renkenstein said:


> It's settled....walnut top for my next build. Thanks, Pondman.



Your welcome my son 




JuliusJahn said:


> That top has the perfect amount of subtle flame to it....How does the pondman route his neck pockets? With so many builds with different # of strings he must have some trick up his sleeve.



No secrets just the usual juggling of planks and clamps.


----------



## pondman (Sep 20, 2014)

Had a bit of time to shape the neck tonight ... just needs some fine tuning.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 20, 2014)

Pondman, most of the time I just like your builds rather than comment because:

1) There's so goddam many of them I don't have time to come up with witty comments or blackisims that would sound funny coming from a white boy and:
2) What the hell am I going to say, they are all freaking sweet, even that Roswell V you made that look like it tore its ass out of the 90's taking no prisoner's with it, and possibly leaving a trail of rather exhausted women wanting child support.

What I will say is two things:
1) You're so Metal even your epileptic cat is black, and digs guitars.
2) You're high on painkillers because you injured yourself at work and your _STILL_ making freaking sweet guitars!

Top Lad.

Quit working with live stock and make guitars for a living man!


----------



## pondman (Sep 21, 2014)

CaptainD00M said:


> Pondman, most of the time I just like your builds rather than comment because:
> 
> 1) There's so goddam many of them I don't have time to come up with witty comments or blackisims that would sound funny coming from a white boy and:
> 2) What the hell am I going to say, they are all freaking sweet, even that Roswell V you made that look like it tore its ass out of the 90's taking no prisoner's with it, and possibly leaving a trail of rather exhausted women wanting child support.
> ...



 Livestock would be inappropriate for the idiots I've hired and fired this year. Thanks for the comments though, you'r just firing me up even more now 
Pondcat said thanks


----------



## pondman (Sep 21, 2014)

Floyd's are a pain in the arse...but I love em.


----------



## immortalx (Sep 21, 2014)

That is turning to the most desirable SG I have ever seen


----------



## CaptainD00M (Sep 21, 2014)

pondman said:


> Livestock would be inappropriate for the idiots I've hired and fired this year. Thanks for the comments though, you'r just firing me up even more now



You must work with some proper muppets then 

Seriously though, when I came back to these boards after a four year hiatus I saw your green Tele build. 7 strings + Tele + not black = boat loads of win.

Plus on FB your guitar room is freaking sweet!

Keep going dude!



pondman said:


> Pondcat said thanks




Pondcat is metal I deem him Tr00

I think after one eye willy http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1176155-post46.html

Pondcat is the next metal mascot in the land of Engels.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 21, 2014)

For my 2 cents on the SG body shape, I feel like it's been overrated and isn't that appealing.

But then you post build updates and this guitar just fills me with the utmost glee.


----------



## mathloss (Sep 22, 2014)

I think you turn anything in Magic!!!!
Wonderfull build , you're a source of inspiration!!
Thanks Sir!!


----------



## pondman (Sep 22, 2014)

Slunk Dragon said:


> For my 2 cents on the SG body shape, I feel like it's been overrated and isn't that appealing.
> 
> But then you post build updates and this guitar just fills me with the utmost glee.



I agree on the SG shape. The one thing that bugged me when building this was how the horns looked too small and out of proportion with the rest of the guitar, so I re-worked em and opened and sank the curve a little which made a massive difference imo.

Thanks for the comments folks


----------



## pondman (Sep 30, 2014)

This ones nearly done but I didn't like the plain Mahogany trem cover I made.
I routed around and found enough small bits to make a better matching cover.






Should have tis finished this week


----------



## pondman (Oct 2, 2014)

Just enough Pomele to make this and it looks ten times better than the original boring Walnut one I made.


----------



## House74 (Oct 2, 2014)

mother of god this looks phenomenal


----------



## Prophetable (Oct 3, 2014)

Inspired by the covers in that recent Larkin build?


----------



## neun Arme (Oct 4, 2014)

Man, give me that guitar, please.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 4, 2014)

Please share your finishing methods...I think you use Danish oil judging by seeing it in the background, but you get it so flat and never complain about it (like 70% of the builders I follow  ) so you must know what you're doing! 

Also, gimme updates.


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2014)

Prophetable said:


> Inspired by the covers in that recent Larkin build?



No, its just a better match for this guitar.



JuliusJahn said:


> Please share your finishing methods...I think you use Danish oil judging by seeing it in the background, but you get it so flat and never complain about it (like 70% of the builders I follow  ) so you must know what you're doing!
> 
> Also, gimme updates.



No big secrets. I think most people get impatient and try to leave it thick on the wood.
I just get plenty of D-oil or T-oil on with kitchen roll towel and leave it for a few mins then wipe it off with a clean square folded towel. If you feel the towel tearing at the finish as you wipe it off, use a clean piece immediately.
Lots and lots of thin coats is the way to go.


----------



## metaldoggie (Oct 6, 2014)

I think we need a "Pondman knowledge" thread for all the little tricks that aren't already on the forum.

By the way UK -> US translation...kitchen roll is aka paper towels.


----------



## pondman (Oct 7, 2014)

metaldoggie said:


> I think we need a "Pondman knowledge" thread for all the little tricks that aren't already on the forum.
> 
> By the way UK -> US translation...kitchen roll is aka paper towels.



Yes or Jiz blanket as some like to say.


----------



## DredFul (Oct 7, 2014)

pondman said:


> Yes or Jiz blanket as some like to say.


----------



## metaldoggie (Oct 7, 2014)

I think having dual citizenship should qualify me for official forum translator with all things anglo-american lol


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 11, 2014)

pondman said:


> Yes or Jiz blanket as some like to say.



In one country I've lived in there is a brand of paper towel called 'Man Towels' because they were apparently 'rugged and super absorbent'. 

Naturally 'Man towels' were appropriately named.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 11, 2014)

pondman said:


> Yes or Jiz blanket as some like to say.



So...a white tube sock? You sir, are quite resourceful.

Seriously though, that SG looks gorgeous. Where are you going to put the upper strap pin? I can imagine a 7 would neck dive like crazy if it's not just right.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Oct 12, 2014)

This is looking beautiful. I just have a question I'm looking to start building my own soon and fretting the neck and doing a fretboard are freaking me out the most. I've seen a few methods in installing frets do you hammer them in or do you use a fret press because all of your work is amazing! 

Thanks and I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## pondman (Oct 12, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> So...a white tube sock? You sir, are quite resourceful.
> 
> Seriously though, that SG looks gorgeous. Where are you going to put the upper strap pin? I can imagine a 7 would neck dive like crazy if it's not just right.



It'll go in the middle of the 4 neck screws or on the back behind the upper horn. Its a super thin light neck so there shouldn't be any problems.



SkyIllusion said:


> This is looking beautiful. I just have a question I'm looking to start building my own soon and fretting the neck and doing a fretboard are freaking me out the most. I've seen a few methods in installing frets do you hammer them in or do you use a fret press because all of your work is amazing!
> 
> Thanks and I hope you're feeling better!



Cheers.
I hammer em in which is not the best way. I'll have to get a fretting caul but I use a 17" radius on quite a few of my builds and cant find a caul that size.


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2014)

Just a few more coats of snake oil to go.










.

Had a couple of anomalies revealed when I shaped the neck which took ages to sort.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## pondman (Dec 23, 2014)

Its just about done. Just need some strap buttons.
Its over in new guitar day 



DSCN4315 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/12811348


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 24, 2014)

Bloody brilliant! 

...did I get that right?

I wish I was British sometimes....mostly when I'm watching Guy Ritchie films or reading Pondman's threads.


----------



## neun Arme (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, as I said, my dream guitar.


----------



## Garfish (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, that looks amazing 11/10 would buy!

So nice to see some SG love. I'm a huge sucker for those.


----------



## immortalx (Dec 24, 2014)

Moaaaar pics please


----------



## pondman (Dec 24, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Moaaaar pics please



Its over in this thread sir 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/285997-ngd-stormforce-sg7.html

The Rustic Pig and EVH Line Art will be up over the next couple of days


----------



## Garfish (Dec 24, 2014)

pondman said:


> Its over in this thread sir
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/285997-ngd-stormforce-sg7.html
> 
> The Rustic Pig and EVH Line Art will be up over the next couple of days



I am new to this section. Do you build for customers or pure joy only? I've seen your work in a few threads and you really build great looking guitars!


----------

